# [H] $$, Painting Service [W] Battlefoam, Ogres, Wood Elves, Lizardmen, Mats, lots, Mt



## Snoopdeville3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking for the following:

*Battle Mat* - Frontline F.A.T. mat or something similar (may consider Zuzzy's). Needs to be a 4x6.
- Need a Alpine snow theme. May consider others depending on price.

- I am also listing the cost I can buy them for new (shipping and tax included) if you can't beat the price don't bother pm'ing me, it will save us both time.

* Forgeworld *
1 War Mammoth - preferably unpainted but will take either. Also it doesnt have to come with Marauders.

* Start Collecting Sets by GW *
- Nurgle ($69)
- Orcs and Goblins ($69)

* Beastmen*
1x Doombull
Multiple Units of Bullgors
1x Cygor
1x Ghorgon

*Ogres* 
1 unit Mournfang Cavalry (can buy them new for 28.28)
1 Fire-belly
Multiple Man Eaters
1 Giant

*Lizardmen* 
2 units of Saurus Knights (can buy nib for 27.30)
1 Bastiladon (can buy new for 45)
2 Chameleon Skinks sets (finecast) - I have a subsitute but I may consider these still.
1 *FW* Games Day Slann

*Wood Elves* 
1 Orion - needs to be finecast but I do not need the hounds.
1 Drycha 
1 Glade Lord 

*Space Wolves *
1 unit of 5 - Fenrisian Wolves (can buy new for $19.31)

--------Absolutely no metal (unless there is some included in an army lot)!!!---------

* Battlefoam *

I am looking for Ogre cut outs, here are a few descriptions
- Ogres Basic Infantry
- Ogres Stonehorn/Thundertusk
- Ogres Mournfang Calvary
- Ogres Heros


*Scenery* 
Citadel Santuary (must be 100% complete) or other Warhammer scenery.
Also, looking for terrain that may fit with a Wood/High Elves, Ogres, or Lizardmen army, if you have anything cool I will definitely take a look! (Not looking for any hills)

* Lots *
Looking to make some quick cash? I am looking to buy army lots, 40k or AoS. PM me what you are looking to sell. Lots must contain mostly current models (about 90% or so), as well as the condition (mostly looking for unpainted). If you are wanting close to new pricing please don't PM me, I can get great deals on new product.

*Warhammer Online Stein* - http://www.3point.com/taverncraft/default.aspx?productline=warhammeronline 


*Back Libarary* 
1 The Masque of Vyle

ALSO interested in *Magic the Gathering* Rares and Mythics!!! Must be NM/M condition will consider SP.
I am going to ask for a list of what you have if they are costly. If they are bulk rares I will not pay much for them. If you are to lazy to send me a list of the good rares/mythics you have, don't bother sending me a pm. I will not take your word that you will send me good cards for a hunk of cash.
I few notables:
1x Cryptic Command
1x Celestial Colonnade
4x Thing in Ice
1x Domri Rade
4x Kird Ape
4x Copperline Gorge
2x Phyrexian Obliterator
4x Watery Grave
2x Darkslick Shores
3x Relentless Dead
4x Hallowed Fountain
1x Seachrome Coast
2x Prairie Stream
3x Shambling Vent
4x Wandering Fumarole
4x Drowned Catacomb
2x River of Tears
3x Verdant Catacombs
4x Overgrown Tomb
2x Bloodstained Mire
4x Flooded Strand
3x Windswept Heath
4x Flagstones of Trokair 
2x Kor Haven
2x Mutavault

*FOR SALE:*
1x Dark Elf Black Ark Fleet Master - $15 shipped within the US. - Semi painted - If you want it fully painted we can talk about color scheme and price.

1x Ork Warboss (painted at a professional level). Looking for $50 OBO. Pics posted in my gallery, or PM me for extras. Here is the Ebay link if you rather buy that way:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322011727545?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*Ask me about commission paint jobs*! I will also consider trades for commissions as well! (AoS/Warhammer 40k/ Mtg Cards only)


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

pm'd


----------



## Snoopdeville3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Updated!


----------

